# wie kann man Farbbilder in schwarzweiß umwandeln?



## xsandria (16. November 2005)

ich würde gerne meine Farbbilder in schwarzweiß umwandeln, gibt es da irgendein Proframm für?
wäre dankbar über antworten.
liebe grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. November 2005)

Einfach in schwarzweiß wandeln geht mit jeder Bildbearbeitungs-Software. Egal ob Photoshop,
Paint Shop Pro, Photo Paint oder ähnliche. Wenn du mehr als nur eine ganz einfache Wandlung
haben möchtest, dann haben wir hier auf tutorials.de 2 Videotutorials, in denen erklärt wird, wie man
mit Hilfe von Photoshop noch mehr rausholen kann aus dem Bild.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77764.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html

Und hier nochmal als "normales" Tutorial:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27618.html

Gruß
Martin


----------

